# Pakistan to US:  GTFO



## Marauder06 (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45442885/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/#.TtFYB2NC_1Q




> The Pakistani government has demanded the United States vacate an air base within 15 days after blaming NATO air forces for the fatal attack on military outposts in northwest Pakistan.
> The government issued the demand Saturday after NATO helicopters and jet fighters allegedly attacked two Pakistan army posts along the Afghan border, killing up to 28 Pakistani soldiers and plunging U.S.-Pakistan relations deeper into crisis.
> Pakistan initially retaliated by shutting down vital NATO supply routes into Afghanistan, used for sending in nearly half of the alliance's shipments by land.
> Islamabad outlined its latest demand in a statement it sent to reporters following an emergency defense committee meeting chaired by Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani.


----------



## Scotth (Nov 26, 2011)

It will be interesting to see in a month from now if this will be used for pay back for Osama or an attempt to get more money.


----------



## alibi (Nov 26, 2011)

Why is it when I read "military outpost", it translates in my mind to "Taliban/Haqqanni Training Camp"?

I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds good to me. They need to land something that sets geiger counters off as a going away present to that shithole.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 26, 2011)

So..the US vacates as asked within 15 days. Taking our eleventy gazillion dollars back with us. 

Oh since Free isnt online right now..ETA.."Fuck Pakistan".


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 26, 2011)

So all of the supplies being held up right now... how much of it is going to end up going "missing"?


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2011)

The story should read..

Pakistan was jubilant today, upon discovering an excuse to both extort money from the USA, and kowtow to it's population that hates the American superpower. The irony is that the USA has almost singlehandedly keep Pakistan afloat with billions of dollars in aid.
Thus far the USA has shown no balls whatsoever in dealing with the ridiculous and unreasonable behavior shown by Pakistan.

In other news, lady gaga wore a hat covered in dogshit to dinner.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2011)

Ranger Psych said:


> Sounds good to me. They need to land something that sets geiger counters off as a going away present to that shithole.


 
I think a couple dozen of these should do the trick. 




> http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=8264980
> 
> The U.S. Air Force has a *new 30,000-pound bomb in its arsenal designed to penetrate targets buried deep underground, *


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 26, 2011)

We should use the alternate routes as much as possible, and just cut all aid, etc off.  We should also reduce the Embassy and stop processing Visa requests from Pakistan.  Then tell them their Embassy Staff must reduce by 50%.  They'd change their minds pretty damn fast.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 27, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Then tell them their Embassy Staff must reduce by 50%. They'd change their minds pretty damn fast.


 
Or, y'know, PNG that 50% at our discretion.    Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 27, 2011)

The US should quite literally fuck off out of Pakistan.

When doing so, they should take every bit of aid they've given to Pakistan with them. Over the past few months, Pakistan's true colours have really started to show. The days of being fully aware of and allowing, Pakistan to play both sides in A'Stan needs to end now. No more trying to keep them sweet, giving them ridiculous amounts of money, letting them use the HQN in A'Stan without punishment... All needs to stop.

Pakistan are the enemy, just as much as AQ or the Taliban are. They're just smiling while they constantly fuck you over. Fuck them.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2011)

This shit pisses me off more than Nickleback ever will.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like to know if we could fly in all we need to support our troops. Our troops meaning all countries that fight with us? Leave the overland supplies that are probably to rebuild AStan sitting on the Pakistan dirt and just tell all the Astan people we would love to feed you and clothe you but your neighbors have stopped all supplies. I don't understand for 30 years we have been building a war machine and now we can't fight without trucking shit through a country like Pakistan. Or is it our hired contractors find more profit going through Pakistan by truck? What was the plan in the cold war truck shit through China?
Come home kick out the United Nations dry up foreign funds and grow wheat fields shaped in the style of a raised middle finger for the sattelites to photo.


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2011)

According to the article below, unnamed SOF were in the area and came under fire from "Pakistan".  One could conclude that, given the strict ROE on CAS, the guys probably had eyes on and may have observed the targets for some time.  I'm not buying the Paki version of events and I wonder how many ISI guys were killed. In Pashto, "Salala checkpoint" roughly transates to the English phrase "Taliban training camp". 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-15908760
The night-time attack took place at the Salala checkpoint, about 1.5 miles (2.5 km) from the Afghan border, at around 02:00 on Saturday morning local time (21:00 GMT Friday).
The Pakistani army said helicopters and fighter aircraft hit two border posts, killing 24 people and leaving 13 injured. Local officials said the two posts were about 300m apart on a mountain top.
Pakistani officials said there had been no militant activity in the area, and most of the Pakistani soldiers were asleep. They also said Nato had the grid references of the posts and therefore should not have fired.
Military sources told the BBC's Quentin Sommerville in Paktika province in Afghanistan that a US-Afghan special forces mission had been in the area, where they believed a Taliban training camp was operating.
They said the mission came under fire from a position within Pakistan, and they received permission from the headquarters of Nato's Isaf mission to fire back.


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> This shit pisses me off more than Nickleback ever will.


 
Why do you hurt me so?


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 27, 2011)

lindy said:


> Why do you hurt me so?


 
lindy, you had better change your avatar or I am going to go Ban HAMMER on you!


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> lindy, you had better change your avatar or I am going to go Ban HAMMER on you!


 
As instructed. 

THIS IS TOTAL BS!

Damn! Picture isn't centered so here it is for you:


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry...had to change it to something less gay.

<-----That's better. The boys in a hot tub. So much less homo than the other one.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 27, 2011)

Keep it up... You are on thin ice. I am going to have to give you a warning point for every hour there is a picture of Nickleback in your avatar!


----------



## Brill (Nov 27, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Keep it up... You are on thin ice. I am going to have to give you a warning point for every hour there is a picture of Nickleback in your avatar!


 
Whatever. ;)


----------



## BLACKMags (Nov 27, 2011)

Between this and Karzai I see some bullshit coming our way.


----------



## Etype (Nov 28, 2011)

Ranger Psych said:


> Sounds good to me. They need to land something that sets geiger counters off as a going away present to that shithole.


We were joking around when I was in the 82nd and decided (as privates) that the military should build underground bombs into every piece of ground they ever set up FOBs/COPs/etc on as part of a long term contingency plan. Ranging from small devices that take out the specific building for targeting HVIs, to  strategic level nukes. Maybe we can install a couple real quick before we leave.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2011)

Etype said:


> We were joking around when I was in the 82nd and decided (as privates) that the military should build underground bombs into every piece of ground they ever set up FOBs/COPs/etc on as part of a long term contingency plan. Ranging from small devices that take out the specific building for targeting HVIs, to strategic level nukes. Maybe we can install a couple real quick before we leave.


Set them torandomly go off on every holiday once a departure code is entered.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2011)

Saying that our guys took fire from Pakistan is like saying that gas prices are going up: You know it has happened, it is happening, and it will happen in the future, you just don't know the amount or when.

Our ROE is so restrictive when it come to PK that we don't fire across the border because we hate the PK's or whatever, and the number of people who sign off on, or are aware of, that decision is enormous. People see these incidents and act like some Colonel Kurtz is roaming the countryside with an army of kill-crazy Manson family wannabes. Besides, how many times have the PK's fired on our guys? A bunch. How many times have we taken fire from areas right next to a border post only to have the PK's deny that any such fire existed? A bunch. How many times have we asked to pursue/ fire into PK and were denied? A metric shit-ton.

For a second I thought I'd shed a tear for the deceased PK soldiers, but then realized that swelling of emotion I have is the squirts from eating fried chicken for breakfast. My vacation rocks.

FUCK Pakistan. I hope the ammo guys at Bagram work to exhaustion loading PK-bound bombs on Strike Eagles and Vipers.

Honey badger, FTW.


----------



## BLACKMags (Nov 28, 2011)

ROFL....Free your my new hero, I would put your picture on my mantle just for that post.


----------



## Brill (Nov 28, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I have is the squirts from eating *fried chicken* for breakfast.



I always KNEW that was you Leroy!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 28, 2011)

I still think foreign bases in shitty unfriendly countries, to include MSS/FOB's... should have nukes installed. Overrunning the base or forced to withdraw? LOLK


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 30, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!?!  

(full article in link at bottom)



> ...The State Department wants to hire “local guards” to protect its diplomats in Pakistan. Yes, now. Right after a U.S. military mission gone wrong killed 24 Pakistani soldiers, delivering another battering to an already fragile alliance....


 
SOURCE


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, that is fucking retarded. That embassy is doomed.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 30, 2011)

pardus said:


> WOW, that is fucking retarded. That embassy is doomed.


As long as the only KIA are State Department.
Old folks like me remember the US Embassy in Waki-stan burning down.


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2011)

SOWT said:


> As long as the only KIA are State Department.
> Old folks like me remember the US Embassy in Waki-stan burning down.


 
I read about that recently. Bad scene.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2011)

SOWT said:


> As long as the only KIA are State Department.
> Old folks like me remember the US Embassy in Waki-stan burning down.


 
One of the first chapters in Ghost Wars by Coll has the embassy's story. The PK's sat on their hands while it was looted and burned.

Have I mentioned "Fuck Pakistan!" lately?


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> One of the first chapters in Ghost Wars by Coll has the embassy's story. The PK's sat on their hands while it was looted and burned.
> 
> *Have I mentioned "Fuck Pakistan!" lately?*


 
I don't think so, you might have missed a couple opportunities.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 30, 2011)

Just incase Free is drunk and sleeping on the job again as he is on vacation, let me just issue a pre-emptive *"FUCK PAKISTAN"* so we are never one short.


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!?!
> 
> (full article in link at bottom)
> 
> ...


 
Bro, who do you think *is guarding* them now?  That article should read "DOS has been using locals..."  Nothing new here man and definitely not newsworthy.


----------



## Dame (Nov 30, 2011)

Catchy title there.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 30, 2011)

lindy said:


> Bro, who do you think *is guarding* them now? That article should read "DOS has been using locals..." Nothing new here man and definitely not newsworthy.


 
I understand that, but they are looking at contracting them and kicking our guys out (at this point we still have guys running security), at least that's what I remember getting out of the article.  I may need to read it again though.


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I understand that, but they are looking at contracting them and kicking our guys out (at this point we still have guys running security), at least that's what I remember getting out of the article. I may need to read it again though.


 
Dude, firsthand knowledge: hajji stands "guard" out front of the dip residences in PK.  Sure the RSO runs the program but hajji is fricken hajji man.  It's pretty SOP worldwide (in areas where security is needed) to have Localy Employeed Staff provide security outside of residences.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 30, 2011)

lindy said:


> Dude, firsthand knowledge: hajji stands "guard" out front of the dip residences in PK. Sure the RSO runs the program but hajji is fricken hajji man. It's pretty SOP worldwide (in areas where security is needed) to have Localy Employeed Staff provide security outside of residences.


 
Right.

The part I am focusing on is that we currently have our own people there. As I understood the article (maybe I misunderstood it), our guys wouldn't be there anymore once the contract is made. Did I misunderstand/misread something?



> Only U.S. contractors aren’t exactly the most popular people in Pakistan, after CIA contractor Ray Davis caused an international incident by killing two Pakistanis in Lahore who he said tried to rob him. * Hiring Pakistanis instead* looks like a goodwill gesture, even if it was born out of necessity.


New contract = No more good guys... only PK dudes.

That's what I am upset about. Maybe it wasn't dumbed down enough for me and will be business as normal, but I read it as things were possibly/probably going to change.


----------

